# stěr



## phacker

stěr (z rany)      has something to do with a wound.  scab?


----------



## K.u.r.t

you need to throw in some context, mate.

_rána_ stands for wound
_strup =_ scab

but I cannot really think of how could any of these be used with _stěr_ (which is a noun formed from the verb _setřít _meaning to wipe off)


----------



## phacker

it deals with a company's presentation and studies involving wound care.


----------



## winpoj

Most likely it refers to the taking of a sample from the wound in order to test for infectious agents etc. There probably exists a technical medical word in English for it but I don't know that one.


----------



## tlumic

winpoj said:


> Most likely it refers to the taking of a sample from the wound in order to test for infectious agents etc. There probably exists a technical medical word in English for it but I don't know that one.


 

The word could be: swab. (?) But a don´t know if it is that technical term.


----------



## Encolpius

tlumic said:


> The word could be: swab. (?) But a don´t know if it is that technical term.




Yes, it is *swab*.


----------

